# Texas Coast Microskiffs - Share your set up



## Smackdaddy53

triumph said:


> Just starting the learning process and thought it would be nice to know what my Texas Neighbors are fishing.
> 
> 1. What Skiff?
> Maverick HPX-T/Yamaha 70 2 stroke
> 
> 2. What general area (Rockport, POC, Galveston, etc..).
> Middle coast
> 
> 3. Trailered skiff, home in water or marina?
> Trailered/boat lift/in the water depending on where and when I am fishing.
> 
> 3. How far are you traveling before poling?
> 300 yards to 20 miles
> 
> 4. How many people do you usually have on your boat.
> Me and a passenger or me, a passenger and my little boy.
> 
> 5. Favorite attributes of your skiff, past skiffs or what you'd change.
> Pros-
> Runs skinny, if I run aground I can push off by myself, handles great and it's my dream skiff for where and how I fish.
> Cons-
> I wouldn't mind having the newer model hull with insulated stern storage for a built in ice chest.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## richg99

I recently purchased what many would NOT consider a Micro-Skiff...but......

I seriously considered a number of true Microskiffs (SM 1444) etc. but was worried about my 77-year-old balance, size and agility issues.

I owned two Gheenoes in the past and found them tippy. They wouldn't turn over, but I might easily fall out of them! I actually took a ride in a Gheenoe Classic before buying the present boat.

This Spring, I decided to keep a "skiff" type boat in Houston, for fishing Galv. Bay flats. I bought a 1756 Lowe tinny, with a 50 hp motor. I think she will go skinny enough, but I won't know until the Fall.

I am in TN for the Summer now. I chose the tinny this time, because I ran up onto too many oyster reefs with my Gheenoes and my 3 previous Carolina Skiffs.

The Lowe is equipped with a 70-lb trolling motor. I have also always carried a 10-12 foot push pole.

A lot is yet to be learned from this new addition.

I will be interested in some feed-back regarding poling in the soupy Gumbo that makes up much of the bottom around Galveston Bay. My prior attempts were not very successful, due to the push pole staying stuck in the Gumbo.

I will watch this thread with great interest. And, if the 1756 tinny doesn't work out, I'll buy something else. richg99


----------



## backcast

Mitzi 15, tiller


----------



## GullsGoneWild

triumph said:


> Just starting the learning process and thought it would be nice to know what my Texas Neighbors are fishing.
> 
> 1. What Skiff?
> 2016 Caimen Lite 40Hp Tohat tiller
> 2. What general area (Rockport, POC, Galveston, etc..).
> Cocodrie,LA to West Galvez
> 3. Trailered skiff, home in water or marina
> Always trailered
> 3. How far are you traveling before poling?
> 2-30 miles. Longer runs in LA marshes for me
> 4. How many people do you usually have on your boat.
> 1-2. My skiff is only rated for like 320 lbs so like 1.5 Texans.
> 5. Favorite attributes of your skiff, past skiffs or what you'd change.
> Skinny and eats chops like a fat kid at a buffet.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## not2shabby

I've heard the Caimen truly has the best poling manners of any skiff.

1. Ranger Phantom, Yamaha 70 2-stroke

2. Port Aransas south to the land cut.

3a. Trailered

3b. .5 to 35 miles

4. Mostly 2. Sometimes 3.

5. The good - It's as stable as a barge and floats very shallow when I rig light. Has a 100 mile range if I fill up the tank for runs to the Land Cut or for multi-day trips. Tons of storage. I like the center console configuration with a livewell/cooler under the jumpseat...it provides some flexibility. It's pretty quiet - not dead silent, but I've been surprised by how close I can get to fish before they spook.

5. The bad - It is not fun to pole all day or in the wind. The ride is terrible in rough water. It doesn't have a tunnel, so I need a little water to jump up and run around. The only other issues I have are specific to the previous owner, not the skiff.


----------



## RickSawyer

1. What Skiff? *2007 Gordon Waterman 16 (side consol 60hp Zuki)*
2. What general area (Rockport, POC, Galveston, etc..) *Galveston*
3. Trailered skiff, home in water or marina *Trailered*
3. How far are you traveling before poling? *1-10 miles*
4. How many people do you usually have on your boat. *2*
5. Favorite attributes of your skiff, past skiffs or what you'd change. *Boat handles water well and appreciate the increased range and stability versus my Beavertail Micro. I prefer the non-tunnel hull for upper-coast actually and don't have trouble getting a jump. Not much I would change currently.*


----------



## Sublime

triumph said:


> Just starting the learning process and thought it would be nice to know what my Texas Neighbors are fishing.
> 
> 1. What Skiff?
> *2016 Spear Glades X tunnel tiller*
> 2. What general area (Rockport, POC, Galveston, etc..).
> *East Matagorda and Freeport*
> 3. Trailered skiff, home in water or marina
> *Trailered *
> 3. How far are you traveling before poling?
> *Around 6 miles but have done 60 mile round trips*
> 4. How many people do you usually have on your boat.
> *Two total*
> 5. Favorite attributes of your skiff, past skiffs or what you'd change.
> *The Spear poles fantastic, even better that my B2 did. I don't know what I would change other than finding more time to use it.*
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## POCtied

triumph said:


> Just starting the learning process and thought it would be nice to know what my Texas Neighbors are fishing.
> 
> 1. What Skiff?
> *06 Gordon Waterman *
> 2. What general area (Rockport, POC, Galveston, etc..).
> *POC*
> 3. Trailered skiff, home in water or marina
> *Trailered*
> 3. How far are you traveling before poling?
> *.5-20 miles*
> 4. How many people do you usually have on your boat.
> *2-3*
> 5. Favorite attributes of your skiff, past skiffs or what you'd change.
> *Easy on the pole, side console is nice, a tunnel would be nicer for where I typically fish and I'll likely put it up for sale when I find a Waterman tunnel to replace it *
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## GullsGoneWild

not2shabby said:


> I've heard the Caimen truly has the best poling manners of any skiff.


I'm feel the same. I haven't poled every skiff but have poled a few and I think my Caimen Lite is the best skiff at actually poling, based on my experiences. The BT micro comes in at a close second. the BT micro feels like if you shove it hard enough you can jump on plane. Super easy to pole one handed in the BT micro but i feel like my Caimen tracks more true in winds. The caimen is a "drop nose" skiff and mine is so light that its very weight sensitive. If I have a larger than normal angler on the bow I have to make sure they are standing on the hatch and not in front of the hatch. If they stand in front of the hatch the "drop nose" acts like a keel and any current catches the nose and makes it more difficult to pole straight.


----------



## RickSawyer

GullsGoneWild said:


> If they stand in front of the hatch the "drop nose" acts like a keel and any current catches the nose and makes it more difficult to pole straight.


Had the same problem with my BT Micro. There was a sweet spot and if the angler stood anywhere north of that it did the same damn thing... or caused the bow to dig in to mud when super skinny.


----------



## C Brueckner

Just starting the learning process and thought it would be nice to know what my Texas Neighbors are fishing.

1. What Skiff? 2007 Beavertail B2 side console 
2. What general area Galveston, POC. 

3. Trailered skiff, home in water or marina Trailered and home in the garage 

3. How far are you traveling before poling?1/2 mile to 20 miles

4. How many people do you usually have on your boat. 2 is preferred but have fished 3 several times. 

5. Favorite attributes of your skiff, past skiffs or what you'd change. Pros-Lite weight, poles nice, pretty dry running skiff, comes with sea dek factory haha. Cons- The freeboard isn't very high at the stern. If you come to a stop to quick you might have a wet butt. Other then that it does what I ask of it.


----------



## RickSawyer

> The freeboard isn't very high at the stern. If you come to a stop to quick you might have a wet butt. Other then that it does what I ask of it.


This is the fifth time I have heard that exact statement from current and former B2 owners.


----------



## C Brueckner

RickSawyer said:


> This is the fifth time I have heard that exact statement from current and former B2 owners.


Yup, I feel like I'm in a habit now of easing off the throttle and it doesn't happen. But I'm watching reguardless. I don't know if it would be any drier of a ride with a taller stern. But it couldn't hurt it haha


----------



## Sublime

Actually I won't to ad something I would do different. I think I would do the two box thing on either side instead of a cap all the way across like on the old school Watermans. I chose not to close that area in to save weight, but that whole space under the cap is wasted.


----------

